# south carolina hunting laws



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Im getting alittle confused regarding the south carolina hunting laws. I just basically want to know if it is ok to hunt with a slingshot. And also if any small game can be taken year round


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

And if so what game can be taken? Squirrel, rabbit, pigeon, and eurasian collared dove?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Search function revealed this : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40953-slingshot-hunting-laws-all-50-states/

Your welcome


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are the SC hunting laws.

http://www.eregulations.com/southcarolina/13scab/general-laws-and-regulations/

Generally, if a particular weapon is not specified, it is not legal.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

